# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Baseball- who cares???

## Pete Hanlin

I don't know what the big deal about steroids in baseball is...  I mean, obviously MLB is running a tight ship.

After all, as long as Pete Rose isn't in the Hall of Fame, what could possibly be evil in baseball?  The fact that many of these players who are cheating by enhancing their ability to play the game will doubtless end up in the Hall- while a player who put up some of the greatest stats ever is excluded for having a gambling addiction- couldn't possibly be construed as hypocritical or a mockery to common sense!

Anyway, who really gives a crud?  Now that the Red Sox have (finally) won a Series, the game can just continue to fade into the background.  About the only professional sport that seems to be well-run these days is the NFL.  Each September brings another season of the _new_ American traditional sport.

----------


## Spexvet

And why does congress have to get into the middle of it???????????

----------


## ziggy

I called my rep's office in DC and asked if there are not more pressing issues they should be working on!! Who gives a **** what some multi-million-dollar baseball "STAR" shoots up anyway? Heck it's like watching WWF, you know half the stuff is fake!:angry:

----------


## rbaker

I just love it . . . I cant wait to see 155 MPH fast balls and 700 ft. homers. And, I dont want to hear any crying about Babe Ruths record. Any 12 year old knows that you just cant compare steroids with beer. 

Perhaps we will see a migration of hockey players into baseball. The fisticuffs between two opposing coked up, steroid enhanced supermen will certainly enliven the game. While we are at it we can incorporate some of the NBA's finest to satisfy the more purient off the field interests of the fans.

Are we ready to rumble ! ! !

----------


## Bev Heishman

I am upset by the guy blaming the baseball players for his teenage son's suicide based on them being roll models. He said their roll led him to use steriods which affected his sons rage and depression. I never remember any athlete admitting  or portraying that they use performance enhacing homones or drugs due to the fear of losing what they had.

May I say I guess what I really am thinking is that there are no real reasons in comprehending someones suicide. That accountibility really belongs with that the person who did it. This parent appears to be a very angry individual himself who is in need of counseling for post traumatic stress disorder and is using this modality as a scapegoat over his own feelings of guilt, anger and denial. I realize this is not easy for him, In reality this kind of stuff as well as people testifying about cancers and other illnesses do not belong in the legislature.

----------


## rbaker

The thought of suicide is a great consolation: with the help of it one has gotten through many a bad night.

_FW Nietzsche_

I don't think suicide is so terrible. Some rainy winter Sundays when there is a little boredom, you should always carry a gun. Not to shoot yourself, but to know exactly that you are always making a choice.

_Lina Wertmuller_

*And now, back to the National Passtime*

----------


## hcjilson

Pete, its not all about steroids........its about  *cheating*  .Gambling, shaving points, corked bats, or performance "enhancers"....whatever.I can't believe you don't understand the premise.

----------


## ziggy

hc, the problem is that congress is in the middle of it! This is a baseball issue just like all of the other things you mentioned. The next thing you know congress will be holding hearings on all the kids who change the rules of Monopoly around. As for the parents whos son killed him self, where were they? According to them he started using 6 years before he died,, he would have been 16/17 when he started. Why should Mark, Sammy, Berry or any of the other ball players be held to task for this kids foolishness when his own parents were unable, or UNWILLING, to address the issue! Bottom line, for me at least, congress has no business in this matter!

----------


## chm2023

I believe baseball attendance and ratings are up, I can't wait for the season to begin!

Steroids?  It's absolutely about cheating.  How about McGwire showing up about 30 lbs lighter than when he played?  (Funny, most people put on weight when they retire!!)  And Conseco (SP?) being born again.  Talk about anything for a buck.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Pete, its not all about steroids........its about *cheating* Gambling, shaving points, corked bats, or performance "enhancers"....whatever.I can't believe you don't understand the premise.

Oh, I completely understand the premise... Baseball has no problem hanging a player whose career is basically over out to dry- but they balk (pun intended) to deal with current megastars who are chasing records and drawing fans. As for McGuire, after yesterday's performance if he is voted into the Hall I totally give up on understanding the rationale for keeping Rose out. Rose bet on the game- which is against the rules, but he still had over 4,200 honest hits. McGuire took a substance to give him the ability to hit for power and had how many "juiced" homers?

W called sports out on this issue 2 years ago in the SOTU, and everyone pshawed it as a "conservative rant." All I'm asking for is some consistency. These guys are cheating in the _purest_ sense of the word- enhancing their performance through drugs. How many chances was Darryl Strawberry given to rehab from his drug problem? I mean, come on- I watched Bonds play in Pittsburgh and he was a slender fella who didn't particularly hit for power. I watch him on TV now and he looks like Shaq...

As annoyed as I am with baseball, I can't believe a congressman had the audacity to express incredulity that players get "five strikes" before they're out. I would have loved to have been asked that question- I would have asked how many members of congress have been found guilty of offenses and have remained in congress. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black! I watched about 15 minutes of that, well, whatever they want to call what they did yesterday. Yesterday was about "face time" for a few politicians (and apparently about giving McGuire the chance to look absolutely pathetic and absurd).

Baseball stinks, and it has stunk since those overgrown children went out on strike two seperate times. I used to "live" baseball as a teen, but how do you get excited about a league with complete disparity, rampant cheating, spoiled players (e.g., Sosa), etc., etc., etc...? Yeah, it was great watching Boston beat the Yanks last year, and it was nice watching Ripken become the new Ironman a few years back. Otherwise, baseball is good for only a feelgood story every now and again.

For my money, I'd much rather catch a good college ball game (loved living in Tallahassee, FSU baseball rules) any day over getting scalped to watch these clowns. Football has its share of idiots, but at least the league seems to have a clue about developing parity and consistently dealing with player issues.

Thank God for March Madness, and September cannot come too quickly!

PS- My apologies for the tone of these posts lately- I need to stop posting when I'm exhausted.  Also, it looks like some quirky sense of justice will prevail- it looks as if Bonds may never really rehab from this injury (I'm actually rooting for him to get back, but it would be somewhat fitting if Aaron's record withstood the age of enhancement).

----------


## Jim Schafer

Pete...
We have a beautiful thing here in Tampa Bay...single A baseball. On your side of the bay we have the Tampa Yankees playing in Legends Field, I live within 10 miles of the Dunedin Blue Jays Grant Field (aka Knology Park at Grant Field) and Clearwater Thrasher's Bright House Field. At Dunedin and Clearwater Thursday night home games we have $1 Beer night (Dunedin) or 2 for 1 20 oz drafts (CW)...For under 10 bucks in Clearwater you get 2 beers and a La Spada's authentic Philly Cheese steak on imported daily Amarosa Bakery Kaiser Rolls. In Dunedin you can pig out all night on grilled brats and kiebasi/w kraut. It is very hard to break the $15 mark...if you do, always have a designated driver on hand. The Rays and Marlins wish they had parks as nice and fan friendly as Legends Field and Bright House.
The players in single A go all out. They are fun to watch and it is great to see them mature in a course of a year to year and a half they play at this level. 
If any of you live near minor league teams, you have to check them out. It is a blast.
later gator,
Jim

----------


## jediron1

Pete said:As annoyed as I am with baseball, I can't believe a congressman had the audacity to express incredulity that players get "five strikes" before they're out. I would have loved to have been asked that question- I would have asked how many members of congress have been found guilty of offenses and have remained in congress. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black! I watched about 15 minutes of that, well, whatever they want to call what they did yesterday. Yesterday was about "face time" for a few politicians (and apparently about giving McGuire the chance to look absolutely pathetic and absurd).


I believe the reason that congress got involved is they wanted to meet and sit around with some of there heroes. Look what congress did a few years ago when they called in the hollywood elite. It was a joke. All they did was sit around cracked a few jokes took a few pictures and the day was over. The steroid issue on capital hill reminds of the same thing. One representative asked a question and said " If you don't want to answer you don't have to I just threw it out there to see what you thought" come on, THIS IS A HEARING is it not? Seems to me like a bunch of old men and ladies trying 
to re-live there youth again through there so called heroes. 

Before the above Pete had mentioned Pete Rose:

After all, as long as Pete Rose isn't in the Hall of Fame, what could possibly be evil in baseball? The fact that many of these players who are cheating by enhancing their ability to play the game will doubtless end up in the Hall- while a player who put up some of the greatest stats ever is excluded for having a gambling addiction- couldn't possibly be construed as hypocritical or a mockery to common sense!


Pete your point about Pete Rose is the same reason none of the BLACK SOX are in the HALL they bet he bet end of story. You keep ranting 
like Pete Rose was the seconding coming! We had this debate before and Pete was not or should not be considered the greatest ball player, Ruth out performed in Home runs, Runs batted in and last but not least pitching record.
Ruth was I believe 99W and 46L not bad for a guy who went on to hit 714 home runs and the only steroid he used was the yeast from beer fermatation
and I don't think they consider that a steroid but a herb.
 :Cool:

----------


## jediron1

Pete said:

W called sports out on this issue 2 years ago in the SOTU, and everyone pshawed it as a "conservative rant." All I'm asking for is some consistency. These guys are cheating in the _purest_ sense of the word- enhancing their performance through drugs. How many chances was Darryl Strawberry given to rehab from his drug problem? I mean, come on- I watched Bonds play in Pittsburgh and he was a slender fella who didn't particularly hit for power. I watch him on TV now and he looks like Shaq...

Does that mean you think Shaq's on droids? Well I will let you confront him with that, I would not like to get the big fella mad at me! Ha Ha :Cool:

----------


## Pete Hanlin

You keep ranting like Pete Rose was the seconding coming! We had this debate before and Pete was not or should not be considered the greatest ball player, Ruth out performed in Home runs, Runs batted in and last but not least pitching record.
Pete Rose had over 4,200 hits- today a player hits #3,000 and there's all sorts of fanfare.  As I recall, Rose struck out only once every 33 or so at bats.  In other words, 97% of the time he put the ball in play- incredible stat.  Am I biased towards Rose?  You betcha...  I grew up watching or listening to practically every single Phillies game.  I read each day's box score, kept my own score card most of the time, etc., etc., etc.  In other words, I was hooked on the game, and Rose was my favorite player.  His stance, the way he'd spike the ball after the final out of an inning while running back to the dugout- everything about him was a ball player.

Like anyone, he's far from perfect.  Rose has a gambling problem- he bet on baseball.  Fine, don't let him play or manage... but keeping him out of the Hall of Fame?  In my opinion, that's the result of the commissioner of that day wanting to prove something to Rose.

As for Shaq, he's always been huge- I don't believe he's on steroids.  But Bonds looking like Shaq is completely unusual given his non-bulky build of yesteryear.  Maybe he just got that way pumping iron... yeah, right.

----------


## chm2023

> I grew up watching or listening to practically every single Phillies game. I read each day's box score, kept my own score card most of the time, etc., etc., etc. In other words, I was hooked on the game, and Rose was my favorite player. His stance, the way he'd spike the ball after the final out of an inning while running back to the dugout- everything about him was a ball player.


Definition of being an old ****:  remembering when Pete Rose WAS the Cincinnati Reds.   Time for my nap.......

----------


## jediron1

Pete said:
 In other words, I was hooked on the game, and Rose was my favorite player. His stance, the way he'd spike the ball after the final out of an inning while running back to the dugout- everything about him was a ball player.

I could see why you would like him. As for myself I grew up listening to Yankee
ball games and and on occassion watch my favorite player Mickey Mantle. He played hard and hit the ball the farthest at Yankee Stadium (in fact I still think he's got the record for the farthest hit ball at Yankee Stadium, No doids all muscle). In fact I used to have a card that showed the ball he hit was still rising before it hit a pole in right field. :Cool:

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Slightly better mood now... been a long day/week/month/year (well, you get the picture).

Anyway, I hope baseball can get its act back together.  My 10 year old son has no interest in the sport (he loves NASCAR though- go figure).  At his age, I was collecting baseball cards and memorizing stats- of course, I had a grandfather who had baseball in his blood, so...

There probably needs to be a new commissioner, and figuring out a way to get some more parity would be nice as well (perhaps by dropping a couple teams and doing some work salary-cap wise).

Finally, I understand Pete Rose wasn't the greatest player of all time (but he's gotta be in the top 10-20), and I realize he broke the rules.  I simply fail to understand the hypocrisy involved with keeping him out of the Hall of Fame.  The game is over for Rose, and tons of his memorabilia (the stuff he didn't manage to pawn) is already in the Hall- so just allow the voters to put him in (if they still choose to) and be done with it!  Charlie Hustle deserves to be in the Hall of Fame...

Thank goodness for college hoops- its always exciting to watch collegiate sports (but even so I have to listen to arguments about how the kids should be paid to play... (sigh).
:p

----------


## jediron1

Pete said:Finally, I understand Pete Rose wasn't the greatest player of all time (but he's gotta be in the top 10-20), and I realize he broke the rules. I simply fail to understand the hypocrisy involved with keeping him out of the Hall of Fame. The game is over for Rose, and tons of his memorabilia (the stuff he didn't manage to pawn) is already in the Hall- so just allow the voters to put him in (if they still choose to) and be done with it! Charlie Hustle deserves to be in the Hall of Fame...

You are probable correct that Pete belongs in the Hall. I mean he was never on droids and still did all those things most players just dream about. Now Barry is crying because he feels he has been mistreated and blaming everybody from news people to the guy who played the flute in his high school. Come on Barry admit you used droids and records you made are a sham after the year 2000. While Pete Rose may not be the greatest he did stand for hard nose play of baseball and all around hustle, he was considered one of the greatest hitters of his time, he made a mistake, just admit it ( He has to admit he had a problem and say he was wrong and ask for forgiveness) and lets get him into the Hall. Just my 2 cents :Cool:

----------


## chm2023

Lewis Black on the Daily Show last night going on about this:  "In my day my heroes were Mickey Mantle and Billy Martin and Babe Ruth.  All drunks.  Let's go back to the days when players took performance inhibiting drugs--think how many home runs Ruth would have hit if he weren't hung over half the time!":p

----------

